# Surrey Reptile and Amphibian Breeders Meeting 2021



## Crablet (Dec 27, 2012)

Surrey Reptile and Amphibian Society is proud to present in association with the FBH and affiliated Societies our second breeders meeting on 16th October 2021 at Normandy Village Hall, Manor Fruit Farm, Glaziers Lane, Normandy, Guildford from 11am till 4pm.

This is an opportunity for reptile and amphibian keepers and breeders to get together, discuss the hobby and exchange livestock.

If you would like to book at table, we have 44 available at just £25 each, please message the page or email [email protected] for the booking form.
In the event of cancellation we will refund half of your booking.

If you want to attend all you need is to be a member of SRAS or another FBH affiliated society or club.
Free for SRAS members or £5 for other members.
All under 16s are free and don't need a membership but must be accompanied by a paid member over 16. 

No tickets required! 

For info, and to join SRAS, look on our website http://www.sras.org.uk

Link to Facebook event: Log into Facebook


----------

